# Broken Hip....



## BGolferS (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi I'm a 19 year old attending college and my friend golfs for the schools team. She is 18 and has recently fallen down the stairs and broke her hip (alcohol was not involved). Her hip chipped on a fall during a school break and when we got back to school she caught her feet one behind the other and fell down three stairs cracking her hip from the top towards the bottom.

Her spring season is coming up but it's only a few meets and she is facing the question of surgery. The doctor says it would be a long time before she would get to play golf again and I'm just wondering if she got it before christmas if she'd be ready before her fall season which is more important that starts on August 26th. I'm just wondering whether she should get the surgery or not because she is dead set on not getting it until she graduates from college. Any advice would be helpful.

Oh and the bone is not broken completely through if that makes any difference.

Thanks.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW!!! What a terrible thing to happen to a young person...

I don't know whether any of our forum members are doctors and could offer advice, but I suspect every doctor would tell you they would have to see x-rays to make a professional judgement. The best we can do otherwise is send our best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Seems like a bit of a rough situation however, when you think about it there really is only one logical route.

If your friend doesnt take the surgery and carries on playing she could make a bad injury worse and cost her more than the time already described for recovery.

Alternatively she stops, takes the op and lets nature bring her back to normal, without running risks of making the damage worse.

This really is a medical question, that I feel no-one other than her surgeon can answer. Without knowing the risks, how can you make an informed decision either way.

Personally, I would take the operation and recouperate rather than pushing my body beyond its limits.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ooo thats not a nice thing to happen to anyone.

i hope she recovers quickly.


----------

